# • swell.gr • Subaru Impreza Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! :wave:

These days we had the oportunity to work on onr more special car, here at Swell Detail Store.
Completely diferrent from the previous car we got to detail , but extremely powerfull.
This Subaru Impreza boasts more than 600 whp.
The owner is a true car enthusiast and with this car being tuned all around, it was time to get it detailed!
























The car was in very good conditions, despite the swirls from unproper washing and marks from the removal of stickers that were placed on the car for 400m races.
Also there were very few RDS to deal with.

The first step was measuring the paint thickness since this car had a full respray 2 years ago.
The measurements seemed fine, so we moved on with the rest of the process!




























The next step was claying the paint with Bilt Hamber Medium Clay which made an immediate difference:




























Without wasting time, the polishers came out ready to fight both the paint of this beast and the high temperatures we are having in Athens at the moment.
I tried quite a few combos to end up with my favorite Menzerna PO203 on a cutting pad, which worked like a charm on the clear coat of this Subaru.
The bumpers and the carbon fibre parts were corrected using the Meguiar's MF System (M300 and MF Cutting pad).
To give that blinging finish i set the task to Menzerna PO85RD and a LC pad on the rotary.

You can see some 50/50 shots here:








































































































































And some before and after shots of this white impreza (i wish the color helped us a bit more with the pictures).






























































































































































































































After i finished with polishing, it was time to tackle all the small details of this shiny Impreza.
The exhausts were cleaned using the Britemax Twins and the glass was sealed using Angelwax H2O Repel.
The tires and trim were dressed with Zaino Z16 and Britemax Rubber Max.
To tidy up the interior, first it was hoovered and the plastic parts were cleaned with Britemax Interior Cleaner and dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing .





































The car's finish was then cleaned up with IPA to ensure all polishing oils were removed in order to have proper adhesion of the LSP's.
The finish was then protected with 6x layers (!!!) of Zaino Z2 with ZFX leaving one hour between coats as well as Z6 wipedowns.
The first three coats were layed on the first day, and the other three coats the day after.
To finsh off the project we went with a coat of Zaino Z8.

Final pictures of the car inside the unit:









































































And a few pics outside the unit under the bright Greek sun:






















































































































Thank you for reading and i hope you enjoyed it as much as i did!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Seen it up close and personal, and dude this was some great work you did there!

Thumbs up pal! :thumb:

Beauty and the Beast!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice work Mike.:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Superb finish Mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Good work mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Mike.:thumb:

Awesome car!:driver:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic work OP! 

Very impressive motor too:driver:.


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

You 've done good work in this rocket Mike!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on this special car, :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Mike , amazing transformation :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Awsome work as always Mike.
Loved the exhaust sound.


----------

